# South Willow Lake???



## live2flyfish (Feb 14, 2008)

I recently started working for the Boy Scouts and now am located out in the Tooele Valley. While doing some research on Google Earth for an activity I came across a small lake in the Stansbury Range called South Willow Lake. Has anyone heard anything about this lake out in Tooele County. It sits right below Deseret Peak and looks like something out of the Uintahs. The picture posted on Google Earth is drop dead gorgeous and the lake itself looks HIGHLY fishy. 

Does anyone know if there is anything in there? 

As always thanks for your help.

L2FF


----------

